# Freecycle - I am so upset



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Have just stumbled across a seller on ebay who I have given numeours items away to on Freecycle who has been flogging them on ebay and making a large profit. 
I am just so upset and wish I had given them to the charity shop.
Is there anything I can do to get this member banned on Freecycle?

L x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I would report it to the mods of your local group.  They may well expel them from the group.  I know one of the ones I'm part of (live in the joint of 3) removes members straight away for things like that and if they are reported as non collecters twice.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

E-mail the moderators of the site & complain BUT on our site there is no rule which says things can't be resold UNLESS you specifically state that on your advert. After all as they say the purpose of the site is to save things from going to the rubbish dump so if they're being resold then they're not being dumped. Very unfair that someone is making moeny from Freecycle I know & I'd be very upset too


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I would report them to the FreeCycle Moderators hun. As Clare said most groups ban these people asap.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

I just cant believe how stupid I am, I have given so much stuff away to them. There is obviously a group of them as the ebay seller is the same but the replys I have got on freecycle are from different people.

So sneaky


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

does make you mad that people want to make money out of other peoples good will. I do put on my offers not for re-sale I could do that myself if I wanted.  
I was given a double buggy for my mums house at the weekend and it is in such great condition I'm sure some people would have got their hands on it and sold it on.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

We have a similar problem on our freecycle group, although they do post to be ware of traders.

Lulu you're not stupid it's just a case of horrible people taking advantage of your generosity.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Have just emailed one of the moderators, I keep torturing myself by looking up her ebay user name and finding all my things that she has sold.  

Horrible lady.

x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lulu that is awfull, you are not stupid just at all i would be soooo angry and upset too hun   what a nasty   people like that ruin everything don't they as i bet it has put you off freecycle now   i hope they get banned 

pam xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Just to warn any other freecyclers, I have been emailed back to say its all fine, they wont be taking any action as the aim for the game is that I wouldnt throw it out and fill up the land fill sites! It would have gone to a charity shop of course!

Membership to be cancelled!  

Lou x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

don't blame you Lulu, i won't be offering anything on there either as i think that is so wrong  

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

i use free cycle too and have given some big stuff away however i am very "picky" when it come to choosing who gets it as i gave away our condensor dryer (was faulty however worked) and a 32inch CTR tv which went to a lovely couple for their grandad!

Makes me very mad that someone is selling your stuff Lu


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if FF could have some sort of freecycle scheme where just postage is paid for........? 

Do you think it would be possible?


PS Lulu - you're not stupid sweetie


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*Lulu* said:


> Just to warn any other freecyclers, I have been emailed back to say its all fine, they wont be taking any action as the aim for the game is that I wouldnt throw it out and fill up the land fill sites! It would have gone to a charity shop of course!


Ermmmm not sure I agree with that!!! Have you thought about posting to the group to see what sort of reaction others in the group give?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't agree with that either


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't blame you for not wanting to use them again Lulu   

It is upsetting but to be fair it's not a charity.... the aim of the game isn't to give these things away to enhance peoples lives it is to stop land fills filling up with things other people can use.

I personally rarely use freecycle and wouldn't be impressed if I gave something away and someone was re-selling it but to be fair I could of re-sold it myself if I had wanted to...

Love Saila xxx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Lulu.  I'm so surprised that's their attitude.  I was very trusting of freecycle and it's members, however since I've suscribed to their full notifications it's amazing how often the same people post - what do they do with all their stuff that they have to get rid of or require so much so often??  I never realised people used it for their own financial gain until a fellow FF'er admitted she did exactly this  .  Have to say that since then and along with the fact that the few times I've responded to people's requests they've either not answered or not turned up to collect, I've stopped using it now.  Such a shame, a good idea slowly turning bad.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Saila said:


> I can't blame you for not wanting to use them again Lulu
> 
> It is upsetting but to be fair it's not a charity.... the aim of the game isn't to give these things away to enhance peoples lives it is to stop land fills filling up with things other people can use.
> 
> ...


Of course it isnt a charity, these people totally abuse the goodwill of others, although there are few and far between these days. Yes I could have sold it myself but I think its still nice to be charitable and not make money from everything. But when totally dishonest people are allowed to get away with that, its not right. Checked my emails and the reply I had from this paticular person was a real sob story hence why I gave it to her.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I would forward that email and your story to the mod (and possible cc the group!) to make them aware.

Whilst I agree Freecycle isn't just for 'getting rid of junk', it annoys me that some people are blatently using it as to make money.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

*Lulu* said:


> Saila said:
> 
> 
> > I can't blame you for not wanting to use them again Lulu
> ...


I agree its not right, and if she has sent you an email with a sob story then she is a dishonest person and like I said before I would be upset too   

I hope I didn't miff anyone with my comments  I just think it does go on and we need to understand the reasons why. I don't think there is anything wrong with people making a few bob from other people junk however its not very nice when you intend the items to go to people who couldn't perhaps afford said item.

I think people should be more honest about what they intend to do with the items.

xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm not surprised your upset hun... i used to love freecycle until recently, when we get posts like Wanted: 42" plasma screen tv as mine has broken...   and Emergency Wanted: Alienware Laptop for uni assignments! People must be mad!

Its not right that your stuff has been resold at a profit too! I know if i've had stuff that wasnt any use to me i've put it back on! And i know of others that have done that too! If you'd have wanted to sell it you would have! I know i have seen posts where people have said they are welcome to sell the items on, because they didnt want the hassle/bother and thats fair enough.!

I know i use it less and less these days which is a shame as its such a good idea.

Bekie


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

thanks to all those who helped me feel better!   x

Feeling quite smug however, this morning after calling a certain persons bluff!   

P.S Wont be giving away again on Freecycle.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Lulu, what did you do? 

I'm sorry that you have had this happen to you, it's put me off trying it  

Tina xx


----------

